# WIP - Luna Moth



## Maitri (May 3, 2016)

Thoughts on this? I worked on the skin today. Do the shadows and highlights look right? Need more of either?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It's too soon to tell.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I must agree with Just, too soon to tell, we need a little more to go with.


----------



## Pguimaraes74 (Jun 15, 2016)

From what I see, you are on the right path.


----------



## BlackCatMagick (Jul 16, 2013)

The light source looks consistent and believable. Modeling is very nice. That's about all I can tell so far.


----------

